# Cimarron Plus Prior to Planting?



## oriepickens (May 30, 2019)

I am planning to drill fescue and orchard grass for the first time this fall and wanted to kill off as many weeds as possible prior to planting. Does anyone know of an effective herbicide I could spray that would not hurt the new crop between now and before I plant in October. I have heard Cimarron Plus may be the best bet, but I want to make sure before I spend the money on the seed and renting the drill.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have used cimarron plus after first cutting for broadleaf control and planted that fall. can't remember the wait time but look up the label on the internet and it should tell you. If you are drilling in established fescue it will stunt it especially in the summer. Its been known to really do a number on early fescue. I had no issues as I was in orchard grass.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We like Cimarron plus for permanent pasture . Some fescue is very sensitive to it , I would not use it if you would seed fescue in the fall .


----------

